# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner Building to be banned - NSW

## john8

The owner builder scheme in NSW is proposed to be radically changed. Effectively banning you from doing any significant works without a builder. 
From the supporting documents:  

> Owner-builders will only be allowed to complete exempt work on their home. These are works that are considered to have minimal impact on the building, such as installing a deck or painting a house and will be outlined in the supporting regulations

  There is a feedback period for the proposed laws. I would urge everyone to review and have their say. There is a survey to fill out or you can make a separate submission  https://www.haveyoursay.nsw.gov.au/l...-building-work 
The document is quoted above is "Regulatory Impact Statement - Building Bill 2022 - Part 1 Who can do the work - July 2022" page 76  from the above link

----------


## phild01

Done - thanks for the update and link.

----------


## Bart1080

...and once 1 state makes the changes, the others are sure to follow. 
In theory some of the changes are positive but as a society we have way too many regulations.  Adding more to try and bring into line the <5% that have no scruples wont necessarily achieve their aims and simply will add more cost to the end consumer.  ...like that's what we need at the moment!!!  
I find the question about "supervision" and adding new requirements interesting as there are enough rules today however I already see those that dont follow them...sending 1st & 2nd year licensed trades apprentices on their own to do a job.  I doubt additional "rules" will all of a sudden make these people think twice  :Smilie:   It will be a case of more rules, more cost but same old service.

----------


## Moondog55

What Bart said but doubled

----------


## Marc

All it will do is multiply the "illegal" alterations. 
What is needed is the abolition of local government, and severe castration of state government by cancelling immunity for politicians.

----------


## Bigboboz

Wow - that survey is structured for one outcome.  I suspect I've wasted my time responding to it. It's like the consultation process for infrastructure projects, pretend to listen and just go ahead with it but tell everyone it's what they wanted based on the consultation process! 
They want to add another tax and pretend it's applied to the licensed operators - ie pretending it won't cost the end user???  HBCF is junk insurance that would be banned if it was privately offered product and they expect us to believe a new duty will fix things? How about they just enforce existing laws?

----------


## phild01

> Wow - that survey is structured for one outcome.  I suspect I've wasted my time responding to it. It's like the consultation process for infrastructure projects, pretend to listen and just go ahead with it but tell everyone it's what they wanted based on the consultation process!

   Indeed, and I made that same point in my response.

----------


## manofaus

being an owner buider, I couldnt find a builder in my area that would build using materials that I wanted. Where would this leave people. Seems like the point is to push the inspection accountability onto the licence holder.

----------


## intertd6

I would imagine this new rule if it comes in to be challenged in the courts, it is well established that it is a basic human right to build your own home.
inter

----------


## Marc

Yes Inter, human rights exist only to be trampled on.
 Unless it is the imaginary right of some obscure, inane, retrograde, parasitic minority of some description.
Then it is a political asset.  
I have the right to wire my home extension ... or to install that hot water system, or do I? 
Just like human rights have been violated on this front in Australia, your and my right to build our own house can be terminated ... for our own good. 
Politicians know what is best for us ... don't they? 
Of course everything is reversible. Each moronic corrupt politician exists, only because millions vote for him. Joseph De Maistre once famously said: “Every nation has the government it deserves” 
 Yes, it's american, I know ... we are not much different. 
And we all vote!!! https://youtu.be/Vaeej5l5_34?t=24

----------


## ag2022

You are better off speaking to your local NSW parliament member then filling out this survey. Tell them that you as a home owner want to retain control over the individual tradesman that work on your house.

----------


## intertd6

From what I understand this is a proposal put forward by a builders association, not by the state government .
inter

----------


## ag2022

The Home Building act that is being modified is NSW Govt. legislation.  
This one here: https://legislation.nsw.gov.au/view/...989-147#sec.32 
Suggestions on how laws are to be changed can come from a number of sources, but NSW Govt vote will decide what of any changes make it into law. 
NSW Govt is handling the consultations and will enact the changes. The NSW Govt website on all this is the one posted in original post on this thread:  https://www.haveyoursay.nsw.gov.au/r...-building-laws 
Looks like there is a live information and Q&A session on the proposed changes on Thursday, 3 November 2022 at 4:00 - 6:00 pm 
You can register for it using link posted on page above.

----------

